# Solved: Problems with Vista Wireless Connection.



## paolo77 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hi,
We've a stock of new Vista laptops (Acer Travelmate 6292) at school which we're having trouble connecting to Wi Fi. The Linksys Wi Fi works with our existing XP Computers.
The computer claims that it is connected to the internet but we cannot access any web pages. I've done the IPCONFIG /ALL and got;*

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Room3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-C7-13-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-2A-E2-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
*
I unfortunately understand none of the above - thus not being able to solve the problem. Please help if you can. Thanks.*


----------



## Mixlexic (May 21, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928233/en-us

Try this it worked for me


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"The computer claims that it is connected to the internet ..."

It's clearly not telling the truth. It doesn't even have an IP address. Both the wireless and ethernet adapters are saying "Media disconnected."

Do you detect your wireless network with that computer? Is your network encrypted?


----------



## paolo77 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Terrynet - No, the network isn't encrypted. Yes this computer does detect the wireless network.
Mixlexic - thanks I'll give it a go.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What version of Windows on these machines?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

paolo77, please try an ethernet connection and show an ipconfig /all for that.

I guess it's possible that the PC connected to the wireless, gave you the "connected" message, and then disconnected for some reason. That would explain the "Media disconnected" in the ipconfig.

John, they have Vista (see first post). Did you say something about 6TO4 Adapter in another post?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I missed the Vista, but disabling the *6to4* adapter is the ticket. There is a known issue with Vista and some hardware where it comes up with an error in Device Manager. It's not a necessary component, so I just kill it.  I think the broadcast bit that *Mixlexic* mentioned is a likely candidate.


----------



## paolo77 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys! Problem solved!
What a great service!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you tell us which change fixed it? I'm guessing the broadcast bit, but we like to know the resolution for future searches on similar issues. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## paolo77 (Aug 30, 2007)

It was disabling the 6to4 adapter that did the job. All good as new and I've got a team of happy teachers and children with internet access!!!!
Cheers again,
Trev.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks.


----------

